# 6 possible problems with fish



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

i just bought 3 baby rbp. when i got them they all looked healthy . but after 4 days one of them has definetly devoled ich, popeye and gill rot, and dropsy. he could have possibly devoloped fin rot and some kind of fungus.
is it normal to have this many diseases with a rb








thank you


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

holy man thats nuts iv never hurd of a fish with that many diseases its not normal at all. go to your lfs and tell them what diseases you think that are and try and get some medication. if its just the one i would do a water change and put the sick one in a tank by himself untill he heals


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

yeah man if it's just him with those diseases you described then get him in another tank till he's better. That's really wierd.


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

well if its already in the tank does it really matter because the other fish will get it any way right because its in the water


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Where did you buy them? Start medicating with copper safe and a antibiotic asap!


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

to late he died last night
tear. sniff sniff






















may he rest in peace


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

i add macryn or sumthin like that last night to
if a fish eats a fish that was sick does it increase itschances of get the disease


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Take him back wi ur receipt and get a refund!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

poor fish. all those illness'. if u wanna keep him: quairintie(sp) him and put sum salt in and raise the temp, also get sum meds for him.

good luck hope he pulls throgh


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

he died


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

i cant take him back
the place i bought him from doesnt give refunds on agressive fish like that


----------

